# How do you keep them quiet post spay?



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Well Cindy had her keyhole spay yesterday and if it wasn't for the cone of shame and the bandages on her hind legs where they removed her dew claws at the same time, you wouldn't know she'd had anything done! Yeah! 
How I'm going to keep her quiet for 10 days is beyond me. She's her normal, happy, bonkers self - which is great , but if I only give her the three ten minute walks a day recommended by the vets she'll be bouncing off the walls; cone or no cone! They suggested I leave a lead on her in the house to keep some degree of control over her leaping about, but she's such a chewer she'll destroy it in no time and while I have an old lead I can sacrifice I don't want a trip to the vets to remove the bits of it she'll eat!!!!
Short of sitting on her, has anyone got any bright ideas for keeping her quiet (LOL)?


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Afraid not - Darcie was the same full of it the following day and jumping on & off the sofa with no time to stop her! She has recovered fine although had a little fluid on her belly which didnt help as she was so lively and not resting but 3 weeks om shes as good as new  good luck x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is not easy!
I found that with Kiki if I shut her in the kitchen and ignored her, she would then sleep... I only took her out for two 10 minute on lead walks for the 2 days - but then increased the number of short walks to 4. I took her out in the car to do jobs and bought her a new stag bar...
By a week after her spay we were doing two 20 minute walks across the fields and two 15 minute walks on lead to do the school run.
Ignoring her and limiting her acccess to us at home was the only way to stop her being totally nutty.
That said she healed really well and was fine. I used a onesie for her - no cone, so she was comfy, but I suppose poor Cindy has to have the cone because of her legs...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we kept lady on a lead in the house for the first 3 days, we also sat with her on blankets on the floor so that she didnt jump on to the couch to be with us.


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Farley goes in for her op tomorrow and I'm having the same concerns. Think she might have to go back into her crate at night, and whilst I'm at work for a few hours, to stop her from jumping up onto the chairs and windowsill! Have got a onesie ready for when she comes home. Fingers crossed she heals quickly without any infections.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

My vet more or less said do what you can but don't get too hooked up on it...they are gonna do what they are gonna do!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie was so lively the vet said if she didn't calm down she may have to be sedated. It was a real effort to keep her quiet but Dexter was very gentle with her.


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Looks like I'm in for an interesting 10 days .
Cindy's finally crashed out having led us a merry dance all day - not that I'm complaining, I'm just glad she's recovered so quickly. She's discovered that she can twist round far enough to pull the dressing from under the bandages on her legs and that she can scratch her spay incisions with her back leg - so the cone of shame may well prove to be redundant and I need eyes in the back of my head to make sure she doesn't do any damage. Sedatives....for Cindy? or for me by the end of next week? 

Hope all goes well for Farley tomorrow and she has an equally quick recovery


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Picked Farley up from the vets tonight following her op. Had a wee and poo as soon as she got home and had something to eat and drink. Still very sleepy and calm at the moment, can't see that lasting long. I'm sure she will be back to her lively self tomorrow. Onesie on so she can't get to her wound.


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Glad Farley's ok. She looks really cute in her onsie. Hope you had a peaceful night.


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Post op so far so good. Went back to the vets yesterday, day after op, as she just wanted to check that Farley had eaten/had a wee & poo and that her wound was ok. No external stitches so no further trips to vets needed. I'm keeping Farley on her lead in the house and she is sleeping in her crate at night and whilst I'm at work in the morning. Still quite soppy and wants lots of fuss. Think she is going to milk this for as long as possible!


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

Farley looks so much like my Molly, who is being being spayed on Friday, she'll have just turned 6 months and seems so young to be having such an operation. I'm dreading it. I am looking at onesies, but have no idea what size to get. A friend is going to give me some old baby grows to try!


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Farley is 8 months and is in an 18-24 mth babygro. Hope Molly gets on ok on Friday.


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the size advice. Had Farley had her first season? I'm beginning to panic that we are having her done too early, but I've just taken our vet's advice.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

i am glad farley is doing well. She looks so cute in her onesie.


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Farley hadn't had her first season. I also went on my vet's advice. There are so many different opinions on this that you just have to go with what is right for you. Farley has taken it in her stride and so far has been the perfect patient. Let us know how Molly gets on on Friday.


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is a picture of Farley's scar 5 days after her operation. As you can see it us healing nicely. Onesie has definitely helped it to heal quickly


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

That's a neat little scar. I'm glad Farley is doing well.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

in a few months you wont even see a scar I am sure....Lady has no trace of one at all. its quite amazing


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am do glad she is doing well. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

Molly had her op on Friday. She looked very sorry for herself when I picked her up and for the rest of the evening. She spent a lot of time standing staring at the floor, whilst her wobbly legs tried to hold her up! She's wearing her onesie which has stopped her getting to the scar. She has moments of activity, but is still very subdued and sleepy. She is eating well though so I'm sure she'll be back to her normal self soon. I can't seem to add a photo at the moment so will try later.


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi

Sorry to butt in on your thread. Enzo's having his op on Thursday - dreading it! How long after surgery did you give them some food?


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Pleased to hear that Molly is on the road to recovery. Farley was the same, she certainly slept more than usual. She will soon be back to normal.

My vet gave me a tin of Royal Canin Gastro Intestinal low fat food to give her on the first night/following morning. She advised me to feed her when we got home but just small amounts as she could be sick but she wasn't. She was back on her normal food by the following night. Hope all goes well with Enzo. I too was dreading it but it was no where near as bad as I had imagined.


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

We fed her a little bit of chicken and kibble about 7pm that evening, which she ate. She wasn't sick either. She was back eating normal amounts the following morning. Good luck to Enzo for Thursday.


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks, seems to be eating fine but very runny poo in the eve after his op. He's ok, but jumping on & off the sofa before we can stop him & jumping on the bed at night. Won't wear the cone so has some pants on that he's managed to get off, little monkey! He does jump quite lightly with both legs together if you know what I mean so I hope it'll be ok. Can't wait for the next week or so to be over, such a worry!


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

Have you tried a baby grow? Molly is quite used to hers now. We cut the middle popper out so there is room for her tail and just roll it up when she goes out in the garden. We have a week to go before she can come off her lead again, she has so much energy and is missing her runs around the park.


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

I got some babygrows size 18-24 months & they were too small! , fitted round him fine but wasn't long enough lol. Stuck with the hubby's boxers that I adjusted to fit. A week on stitches are out & he's all healed, can't believe how quickly he healed.


----------



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

I just got onesie's for Sophie today. She is 11 pounds, and the size I got is perfect - 3-9 months. The size below it was way too small.
I'm still not sure if she is to wear a doggie diaper underneath, or just leave the onesir unsnapped - which is how we have it right now. She did pee without messing up the onesie, and it has kept her from scratching her incision.
Let me know how it goes.


----------

